# Van being stolen,piece by piece.



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

Has anyone got any advice on alarms,proximity alarms especially as my van is being stolen in installments. It's parked on my driveway and so far all the wheel trims have been nicked,five days later the window wind deflectors both sides stolen, I thought you had to have the windows open to remove them ?(what's next ?) I need a good alarm that will just notify me not a loud burglar one to warn me when someones around, has anyone any experience with these ?


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Jan 28, 2015)

I have cctv on my van 24 7. Might be worth a shot. Its someone who knows you I bet!


----------



## izwozral (Jan 28, 2015)

Thieving gits. 
A dog can be good but not for everybody. 
I suspect you need some sort of infra-red alarm that wont be set off by birds or cats but I don't know of any such device. I think someone on here will have a solution tho'.

I suppose you could try the fishing line across the front of your van trick, with rattly things attached somewhere?

Good luck.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 28, 2015)

could you sleep in it..   then you'd catch the beggars......


----------



## carol (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had the same with my car....odd bits being removed. Unfortunately it's a black Golf, very popular with young lads round here! Thank goodness white is the new black when it comes to cars! :wacko:


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 28, 2015)

130dB DOOR ALARM CONTACT & VIBRATION ALARM FOR SHED GARAGE CARAVAN - FREE UK P&P | eBay


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 28, 2015)

No direct experience but I've heard of some motorcycle alarms that are disrupted by movement or tampering that instead of setting off an alarm send a text to the owners phone.

This then provides the opportunity go out to catch the scumbags and distribute some educational 'Aversion Therapy' before deciding whether or not to phone the Plod.

There might be something out there that can help you - techie stuff is all over now.  In theory if an Infra-Red camera can be triggered to start recording by a movement sensor, then that same signal can be used to send an alert via WiFi or SMS Text?

I bet there is something out there if you can find it - and a lot of it is not big bucks.  Maybe trawling CPC/Farnell or Maplins might be a good start - even Amazon maybe?


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Jan 28, 2015)

Fit a PIR floodlight , cheap enough and may deter them


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 28, 2015)

Its perhaps not the ideal thing, but I had a very quick poke about and you can't knock a motorised infra-red motion camera that you can access via smartphone App for under 40 quid eh?

Apart from security set up to overlook you van parked on the driveway, as this uses a 5V USB connection one of these could be set up inside a MH to watch over it, or pets or what have you?

I know nothing about this stuff, but it seems clever!

http://cpc.farnell.com/home-guard/hgipcam/ip-camera-wireless-p-t/dp/SR0880607?Ntt=SR0880607&CMP=NLem1


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2015)

i have a infa red beam unit which is hard wired and points across my path and is about 2 ft up so cats and dogs dont break it,the inside receiver plugs into any wall socket so you can take it to the bedroom at night and boy does it squeeeeeeel.i think i got it in bq, years ago.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 28, 2015)

Trevskoda is on the button.

Found these but there are many more like it on the net.  IR Break Beam Sensor - 5mm LEDs - Pimoroni


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Thieving gits.
> A dog can be good but not for everybody.
> I suspect you need some sort of infra-red alarm that wont be set off by birds or cats but I don't know of any such device. I think someone on here will have a solution tho'.
> 
> ...



Thought about this, fishing line attached to a high explosive device, would probably kill the postman by mistake (he's a decent guy but he'd have to be classed as a victim of friendly fire?) but eventually I'd get the nob heads.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 28, 2015)

These look pretty neat. Dual Beam Photoelectric Security Infrared Sensor Detector Alarm Outdoor 80M | eBay


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> could you sleep in it..   then you'd catch the beggars......



Tried that, unfortunately my driveway is very steep, two nights sleeping like a caterpillar, kept waking up and having to slither back up into position wasn't great. Thought about wheel ramps but that would give the game away, also being steep it's handbrake and in gear with wheel ramps it could slide.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 28, 2015)

Here you go CAL.

You need to check this out.

Home Automation

This is a firm called Phase Electronics in Annersley Woodhouse Nottingham 01623 758333.

The Products are listed under Titan RS.

What you need is as follows,

1 x  TRS22TX a external 110 deg PIR transmitter.
1 x  TRS02RX a internal Alarm / Chime receiver both battery operated so you can install as and where you require the Alarm / Chime can be used a  portable unit there is a 70 Metre range with the wireless units and you can have up to 12 transmiters per system there are various lights with combined receivers but these would require mains power there is a transmitter relay you can use to control an existing outside lighting setup.

This system is excellent to control lighting or a Alarm / Chime from the bottom of a long private drive

The combination of units is very good I have fitted several systems with no trouble at all 
All the equipment can be obtained via City Electrical Factors nationwide.

Any problems or advice please PM  The units vary from about £15 to £28

Alf
PS No connection with either company just a satisfied user Installer. 


CAL said:


> Has anyone got any advice on alarms,proximity alarms especially as my van is being stolen in installments. It's parked on my driveway and so far all the wheel trims have been nicked,five days later the window wind deflectors both sides stolen, I thought you had to have the windows open to remove them ?(what's next ?) I need a good alarm that will just notify me not a loud burglar one to warn me when someones around, has anyone any experience with these ?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cal This is what you need it a 12 bore blank firing device Quite Legal connect to a trip wire and scare the sh*t out of them not expensive either.

Alf

Alarm Mine Gate Fence Trip Line Wire 12G Blank Firer Pest/Intruder Control/Deter | eBay







CAL said:


> Thought about this, fishing line attached to a high explosive device, would probably kill the postman by mistake (he's a decent guy but he'd have to be classed as a victim of friendly fire?) but eventually I'd get the nob heads.


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Here you go CAL.
> 
> You need to check this out.
> 
> ...


Nice one Alf 1. Have just ordered a system 4pir's and a personnel receiver that beeps and has a flashing light notification for any activity. Will place them in strategic positions separately and test that the receiver can pick up a signal in the house through the walls. Can't wait,they should be here by Fri, then I have to paint the bodies as they only come in white and will stand out like a sore thumb, some red oxide should subdue them.
I don't want to scare them off, I'd like to catch them and explain to them the mistake they've made in their career choices as from the footprints in the snow when the wheel trims were nicked there are two scrotes involved.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 28, 2015)

You may want one of these too - just to illuminate your way of course.

CREE Q5 LED Tactical Baseball Bat Long Flashlight Torch Lamp Security 3 Modes | eBay


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 28, 2015)

CAL when you set up the system you need to be about 2m away from the Chime  / Base unit as you set each pir you can fit these inside a box or in a bush or tree, higher up where no one looks, if you put one across the drive at the road end but not as to catch passers by you will get warning of their approach let us know how you get on

Alf




CAL said:


> Nice one Alf 1. Have just ordered a system 4pir's and a personnel receiver that beeps and has a flashing light notification for any activity. Will place them in strategic positions separately and test that the receiver can pick up a signal in the house through the walls. Can't wait,they should be here by Fri, then I have to paint the bodies as they only come in white and will stand out like a sore thumb, some red oxide should subdue them.
> I don't want to scare them off, I'd like to catch them and explain to them the mistake they've made in their career choices as from the footprints in the snow when the wheel trims were nicked there are two scrotes involved.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 28, 2015)

Bear in mind hitting someone with one of these and it will be classed as an offensive weapon, where as use a 600mm break bar that you use for removing the tight nuts on your van IS NOT classed as an offensive weapon. Its a tool you use all the time and is normal kept in the van.

Alf







izwozral said:


> You may want one of these too - just to illuminate your way of course.
> 
> CREE Q5 LED Tactical Baseball Bat Long Flashlight Torch Lamp Security 3 Modes | eBay


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Cal This is what you need it a 12 bore blank firing device Quite Legal connect to a trip wire and scare the sh*t out of them not expensive either.
> 
> Alf
> 
> Alarm Mine Gate Fence Trip Line Wire 12G Blank Firer Pest/Intruder Control/Deter | eBay


Love the idea but, with live ammunition (too tempting). Also couldn't live with myself if I'd killed my neighbors cat as she's so friendly (the cat).


----------



## Makzine (Jan 28, 2015)

CAL said:


> Love the idea but, with live ammunition (too tempting). Also couldn't live with myself if I'd killed my neighbors cat as she's so friendly (the cat).



Just fit it above a metal dustbin so the sound echo's, blanks will be just fine as the noise alone will scare the sh*t  out of them, tried and tested method :wave:


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Bear in mind hitting someone with one of these and it will be classed as an offensive weapon, where as use a 600mm break bar that you use for removing the tight nuts on your van IS NOT classed as an offensive weapon. Its a tool you use all the time and is normal kept in the van.
> 
> Alf


Hi Alf 1.
I don't suffer form tight nuts,it's just the way I walk. 
Having lived most of my life in a crap area with a lot of unsavory scumbags I have many (dual use tools) "Draper" never dreamed of, with justified cause for them being at hand in a moment of crisis. But like you said "reason for having it is everything"


----------



## lebesset (Jan 28, 2015)

electric fence


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Trevskoda is on the button.
> 
> Found these but there are many more like it on the net.  IR Break Beam Sensor - 5mm LEDs - Pimoroni


Will definitely look into this, only prob is their hardwired but I can sort that out, thanks for the info. CAL


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 28, 2015)

That's the beauty of the Titan RS range being wire free you can move where you want even take with you.in the van if need be 

Alf


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 28, 2015)

It sounds like something Johnny cash would do.
seriously though a PIR connected to a lamp in your house so that it comes on when anyone is near your van will make the scumbags think they have been seen/heard plus it will let you know somebody is there.
do you know of any one near you that is doing the same kind of van up?  it might be worth asking about


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

helen262 said:


> It sounds like something Johnny cash would do.
> seriously though a PIR connected to a lamp in your house so that it comes on when anyone is near your van will make the scumbags think they have been seen/heard plus it will let you know somebody is there.
> do you know of any one near you that is doing the same kind of van up?  it might be worth asking about



No their not stealing to use things, their stealing anything to sell for a few quid and I mean anything and everything, even if it's screwed down they'll just go get a screwdriver. 
Now with ebay and Gumtree and other internet sites it's easy to sell anything to anyone nationwide. Thieves don't have to find a buyer anymore they put an add in and someone, somewhere is going to want the item (based on info from the police when my lawnmower was stolen last July).


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 28, 2015)

What you need is a DRAGON, or at the very least, a flame thrower......


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 28, 2015)

put a dog in the van


----------



## scottypaul (Jan 28, 2015)

quid to look after the van mate
its ok there is a big dog in it
oh yeah good at putting fires out is it


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 28, 2015)

Put the van in the dog....:dance:


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> put a dog in the van


Would defeat the object as I couldn't leave the dog alone for that long and would have to sleep in the van as well, caterpillar sleeping again.


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

scottypaul said:


> quid to look after the van mate
> its ok there is a big dog in it
> oh yeah good at putting fires out is it


Great looking dogs, like all the ones I've had he/she has that look on their face as if to say "did I see you eating something without me ?"


----------



## hino joe (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi the cctv is a good start but if they want something they will get it you could try a m/h cover that way it isnt on show but sorry to hear of the parts you hsve had nicked


----------



## colinm (Jan 28, 2015)

I've always wanted to fit one of these to stop the garden being used as a toilet by next doors many cats.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcfZGDvHU8#t=53

Might upset postie thou :lol-061:


----------



## CAL (Jan 28, 2015)

hino joe said:


> Hi the cctv is a good start but if they want something they will get it you could try a m/h cover that way it isnt on show but sorry to hear of the parts you hsve had nicked


No good, need the van every day so a cover would be a pain, also it wouldn't fool them. I have noticed if you lock,cover or try to hide something it just makes the nobs and prowlers more determined to steal it, I found this out with my motorbikes, behind my house,in a private garden out of site and directly under the kitchen window I lost count of the amount of times I'd find the cover had been disturbed, didn't get stolen as I had a ground anchor and chain. 
I've a few ideas so persistence will win (only hope most of the van is left) Thanks anyway.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 29, 2015)

There are very few civilised places these days David, rural theft up by 5.2%, livestock theft up by 25%, machinery, tools & fuel being the most targeted items, there aren't that many places to hide. The Scottish highlands & islands are probably the safest places in the UK with a fall of 4% last year from an already statistically low rate compared to the rest of the UK.
Obviously, if you move from the city centres & suburbs to a rural location there is a lesser chance of crime committed against you, however, we are a small nation with rural locations but an hours drive away for most people, very easy access for thieves etc.

I was working in London in 1994, my wife & I lived in Manchester, my wife returned home from her job at 11:00pm to find the house broken into & all the jewellery stolen, most of which held great sentimental value. My wife decided not to say anything until I returned home a week later, she described her feelings as having been raped, believe me, my wife is a very levelled headed person, not given to flights of fancy or outlandish comments. That break-in certainly knocked our comfort zone clear out of the way, to the extent that we never really felt comfortable living there any more. A year later we moved to Lymm in Cheshire, although not crime free, it is certainly low level & we feel  safe due in part to wonderful neighbours & a village sense of community.

We are lucky that we have been able to make this move, there are a lot of people for one reason or another cannot do the same.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2015)

CAL said:


> No their not stealing to use things, their stealing anything to sell for a few quid and I mean anything and everything, even if it's screwed down they'll just go get a screwdriver.
> Now with ebay and Gumtree and other internet sites it's easy to sell anything to anyone nationwide. Thieves don't have to find a buyer anymore they put an add in and someone, somewhere is going to want the item (based on info from the police when my lawnmower was stolen last July).



nicking lawnmowers a sharp practice deff not green horns, means there pros a cut above the rest.:lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Jan 29, 2015)

they don't just nick lanmowers- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P95oz2FNBdw 
some divot must have grassed them up i reckon.they said the evidence was planted, but the judge seed it otherwise


----------



## CAL (Jan 29, 2015)

Would love to live in a remote area, but work commute and the price of anywhere decent in the UK are prohibitive. Also like izwozral said the UK is only small and it's getting smaller and more crowded day by day,crime is bad even in our more secluded areas. Scotland would be my dream but finding work in rural locations is hard even for local people. It's not the place that's a problem, it's nice with a big garden, good location for transport,it's just people. Like that saying goes "there's no such place as a slum, it's people who make it a slum".
I see that you've moved over the pond, my sister and b/in law live in a very remote area near Limoges, they've been their prob 15 years and have never had any thefts or burglaries at all and none of their nearest neighbors have.


----------



## CAL (Jan 29, 2015)

n brown said:


> they don't just nick lanmowers- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P95oz2FNBdw
> some divot must have grassed them up i reckon.they said the evidence was planted, but the judge seed it otherwise


Funny as f**k, they must have watched the lawn being laid earlier, and in broad daylight, 40mins. Not being an "ist" or anything but they had to be pikey women. Will prob try to sell it down the pub later.


----------



## CAL (Jan 29, 2015)

Am waiting for the PIR motion system to arrive, will update when I've installed it all. Also I've sent for a small engraving drill (Dremel) as if I'd deeply engraved my initials into everything at least I'd be able to identify them, even if they get rid of the initials it would be obvious, will engrave everything I've got in two obvious places so that they'd show on any "for sale photo" on ebay or similar site. Would give me some satisfaction knowing it prob has lost it's black market resale value.
When I go away for any length of time I always leave the lights on a timer with blinds/curtains closed. Don't know what else would help ?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

David  in a case like yours with the Titan RS,  you could set 1 external PIR at the beginning of you drive to sound on the portable Chime / alarm on chime you just get the chime on breaking the beam, on Alarm you need to cancel this on the unit.
Around your property you could have more External PIR away from the property either looking towards your house or outside buildings and again either turn an existing lighting setup or a new lighting setup as you require, the PIR being battery operated you can move these to suit your needs.

There is also a External wireless bell push which works up to 70m so could fix at the bottom of the Drive or if used to turn lights ON will auto turn off after 20 minutes. There is also an internal wireless Light switch  which again can be used portable anywhere in the house to turn external lights on.
The Titan system is very versatile and can be used foe a multitude of security or leisure applications. 

If within Range they can even turn lighting on in a neighbours property.

On another note Lidl have a handy gadget / light that mimics a TV screen turns on when dark and can be set for several hours to look as though a TV is in use.

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ask at your local police station or the officer you reported the previous thefts to they usually supply a pen to mark items with house number and postcode this can only be seen under ultra violet light so identify's your property without damage.
Or these can be bought at little cost.

Alf




CAL said:


> Am waiting for the PIR motion system to arrive, will update when I've installed it all. Also I've sent for a small engraving drill (Dremel) as if I'd deeply engraved my initials into everything at least I'd be able to identify them, even if they get rid of the initials it would be obvious, will engrave everything I've got in two obvious places so that they'd show on any "for sale photo" on ebay or similar site. Would give me some satisfaction knowing it prob has lost it's black market resale value.
> When I go away for any length of time I always leave the lights on a timer with blinds/curtains closed. Don't know what else would help ?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

CAL I have some Smart Water Labels for inside and external use,  toe rags and burglars Know all about Smart Water from their study's and training inside. They tend to avoid stealing marked items.  Easy to put one in the van window or house window.

If you have a alarm in the van set it of every now and again via the remote panic button if you have one. You never know who is watching and when. 

  PM your address if you require some Labels

Alf


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 29, 2015)

Fake TV from Maplins


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

£7.99 from Lidl lol

http://www.offerscheck.co.uk/silvercrest-tv-simulator/lidl/2015/kw-5/239086

Alf




Sharon the Cat said:


> Fake TV from Maplins


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

In mail Today

Alf



Alf 1 said:


> CAL I have some Smart Water Labels for inside and external use,  toe rags and burglars Know all about Smart Water from their study's and training inside. They tend to avoid stealing marked items.  Easy to put one in the van window or house window.
> 
> If you have a alarm in the van set it of every now and again via the remote panic button if you have one. You never know who is watching and when.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Cctv*

This is OK but when they have Balaclava and Scarf over faces it is not easy to identify plus they have done the damage then.


A chap nearby had his Tag caravan stolen 6 chaps in a pickup came all looked at the cameras did a walk around the house and garage, Sthil sawed the locked Gate, the Security Post' Two Wheel Clamps they the Hitch lock
Dragged the van to the pickup Two fingers to the Cameras and away they went the number on the pickup was covered up faces of all 6 were visable they looked like Travellers................ van and  contents never seen again.

_*But the CCTV was brilliant*._


Alf 




AIKIDOMO said:


> I have cctv on my van 24 7. Might be worth a shot. Its someone who knows you I bet!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a supply of genuine internal and external Smart Water warning stickers a PM and a self addressed envelope will secure a few of each Sorry David English version only

Alf


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 29, 2015)

Whatever happened to man traps? The type landowners used to use to catch poachers, brilliant those.

If the noise of the trap going off did'nt wake you up, the scrotum scratchers' screams, would......:ninja:


----------



## Moelfre (Feb 1, 2015)

*get a sensor light*



CAL said:


> Has anyone got any advice on alarms,proximity alarms especially as my van is being stolen in installments. It's parked on my driveway and so far all the wheel trims have been nicked,five days later the window wind deflectors both sides stolen, I thought you had to have the windows open to remove them ?(what's next ?) I need a good alarm that will just notify me not a loud burglar one to warn me when someones around, has anyone any experience with these ?



get a sensor light it works every time someone comes near point it near your van


----------



## CAL (Feb 2, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> In mail Today
> 
> Alf


Many thanks Alf 1. Smartwater labels arrived this morning, am now putting them on, keeping my fingers crossed.
The PIR alarm system hasn't arrived yet, it should have come last Thurs so I've contacted the seller and explained the urgency, will have to wait for reply.
But thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 2, 2015)

Cal you are most welcome,   I hope the labels do the trick. Have things been OK since last time.

Are the PIR etc from the firm I told you about or some other firm I can only vouch for the ones I have fitted.

Alf




CAL said:


> Many thanks Alf 1. Smartwater labels arrived this morning, am now putting them on, keeping my fingers crossed.
> The PIR alarm system hasn't arrived yet, it should have come last Thurs so I've contacted the seller and explained the urgency, will have to wait for reply.
> But thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 2, 2015)

It does not work if it is now in Eire and nobody ever see it again.  They are very in your face when stealing things look on You tube and see that.
You need  to paint them pink as the p*k*ys will never steal it then. but  you probably not want to use it either, Trouble with caravans is that they all look the same, ie white boxes on wheels. A differing paint scheme that is very individual would be a good deterent (not really pink but very effective).
Even a tracker is not that good as the Police are very unlikely to go into an encampment or site to find your caravan or anything else for that matter as the race card gets thrown, either that or a mass bundle with shotguns etc.


----------



## CAL (Feb 3, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Cal you are most welcome,   I hope the labels do the trick. Have things been OK since last time.
> 
> Are the PIR etc from the firm I told you about or some other firm I can only vouch for the ones I have fitted.
> 
> Alf


Wish I had ordered from the site you mentioned, ordered another system on fleabay (still not arrived) why does this only happen on time critical items. A TV for the van ordered on Sunday has arrived this morning, sent a personal message to seller stating the urgency (no reply yet).
I've noticed a deep scratch on the drivers side door since, they're just A**holes. 
Thanks again Alf for the labels.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Cctv*

I mentioned earlier in the thread about CCtV and caravan theft we had one nearby but there was one a few miles away near Wakefield.

its taken me until today to find the you tube video the first few minutes and the last are worth noting the police know the van to a particular gypsy site buy dare not enter. 
The first clip show one of them going under the camera to walk around the house to check no one in,  the last piece of film even has one of them putting a number plate on the caravan.  They did not even cover their faces 

CCTV well it does have some uses but stopping theft like this is not one of them

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWBB3s1wXkE

Alf


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I have a supply of genuine internal and external Smart Water warning stickers a PM and a self addressed envelope will secure a few of each Sorry David English version only
> 
> Alf


What a gent ,forum is great with this type of people in it(alf1)


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Smart Water*

Many thanks for that Gordon. In post tomorrow as mised today post.  

You all know what your Mum used to say Ye go no near the Water

Alf


----------



## CAL (Feb 3, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I mentioned earlier in the thread about CCtV and caravan theft we had one nearby but there was one a few miles away near Wakefield.
> 
> its taken me until today to find the you tube video the first few minutes and the last are worth noting the police know the van to a particular gypsy site buy dare not enter.
> The first clip show one of them going under the camera to walk around the house to check no one in,  the last piece of film even has one of them putting a number plate on the caravan.  They did not even cover their faces
> ...


Thieving Scumbags.
Like you said cameras don't deter them and lights just help them at night. have seen similar videos but most at least try to hide their faces or reg no. Makes you wonder if the police have any powers or use anymore ? although they do seem keen to prosecute honest people trying to protect themselves or their property.
I'm still going down the personal alarm system so I know when they're around as all the thefts and damage have been done whilst I've been in.


----------



## Keith777 (Feb 4, 2015)

Just took delivery of one of these cameras,first impression what a great piece of kit,really impressed with it!
      Cheers Keith.


----------

